# F350 2008 SuperDuty & 3H Equistar w/Living Quarters - Pristine!



## JakeHammond (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a ton of high resolution pictures I can post or email if interested. - Jake


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Off topic, but you wouldn't happen to know any Lotheses in Elkins, would you?


----------



## JakeHammond (Jun 26, 2009)

My wife's uncle might. . .he's lived there for awhile. I'm in Ohio, just trying to help him get the word out.

As a side note I posted a whole bunch of interior and external pics at Flickr: 2008 F350 & 3H Merhow Equistar - For Sale's Photostream

thanks for looking! I'm willing to deal if you're interested in the truck and trailer "combo," as opposed to just the trailer. Thanks again. . .Jake


----------

